# Audioengine HD6 Powered Speaker Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/wm/hd6/hd6-400.jpg[/img]

*Audioengine HD6 Powered Speaker Review Discussion Thread*






*Price per pair, direct from Audioengine: $749*



*by Wayne Myers*




*Introduction*

The HD6 is the new flagship two-way powered monitor from Audioengine. This little company out of Austin, Texas focuses on producing and delivering high performance audio products at the lowest possible cost. They offer free shipping, 30-day in-home audition (if purchased online direct from Audioengine), no sales tax, and a 3-year warranty. This is my fourth review of an Audioengine product and I was shown again that the company excels at stretching the value equation beyond normal limits.


*Go to the Audioengine HD6 Powered Speaker Review.*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Specifications and Measurements have been added to the Review.

This thread is now open for comments and discussion.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I've seen AE products mentioned many times but have yet to hear anything they make myself, so I'm glad you had the opportunity to do this review and give people like myself some direct insight. I feel compelled to ask you one question though; what are "tinkly bells"? :smile:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

theJman said:


> I've seen AE products mentioned many times but have yet to hear anything they make myself, so I'm glad you had the opportunity to do this review and give people like myself some direct insight. I feel compelled to ask you one question though; what are "tinkly bells"? :smile:


Tiny, high-pitched bells, as opposed to long tubular bells or huge church bells. They are tiny. And they tinkle, like the laughter of the infinite number of angels that can dance on the head of a pin.0


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the vintage look of these. It's a little hard to tell from the photo, but the top edge of the front baffle looks like exposed plywood end grain, but I'm thinking it might just be a funny lighting effect on the radius?

I'm glad Bluetooth has gotten to a point where sound quality is basically not a concern. I have the perfect spot for these if budget allows at some point.

In the last couple photos of the amp panel... is that a spider between the heatsink fins giving me serious heebie jeebies?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> I love the vintage look of these. It's a little hard to tell from the photo, but the top edge of the front baffle looks like exposed plywood end grain, but I'm thinking it might just be a funny lighting effect on the radius?


It is a lighting effect. The veneer application was top quality workmanship.



> I'm glad Bluetooth has gotten to a point where sound quality is basically not a concern. I have the perfect spot for these if budget allows at some point.


Sound quality with aptX is as good as bit perfect, as far as I can tell.



> In the last couple photos of the amp panel... is that a spider between the heatsink fins giving me serious heebie jeebies?


Yes, I did not even notice the little critter until the photo was uploaded and posted.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A couple of last photos and measurements were added.


----------

